# DEF level indication



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

My DEF level on the DIC is stuck now on 25%....Anyone else having this issue? Any suggestions for a fix?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Somebody elsewhere said this happened to them after a refill, but eventually it fixed itself.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've heard the same thing as Aussie, I'd give it a few trips.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Somebody elsewhere said this happened to them after a refill, but eventually it fixed itself.


took a few days before mine showed ok again.


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine was about empty and I added a gallon and it said 4% im no genius but i though 1 gallon in a 5 gallon tank would be about 20% haha i dont think the guage system is very accurate....but you definetly dont wana run outta that stuff!!


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Preston378 said:


> Mine was about empty and I added a gallon and it said 4% im no genius but i though 1 gallon in a 5 gallon tank would be about 20% haha i dont think the guage system is very accurate....but you definetly dont wana run outta that stuff!!


how many miles did you go on the tank of DEF


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So far I have 12k km on my last top up and still no warning messages. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

money_man said:


> So far I have 12k km on my last top up and still no warning messages.
> 
> ".
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I have 16,000 Kilometers on on my cruze and am still running on factory DEF with message "DEF OK".


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to see how far I can go. Hopefully 9000km for the next oil change. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

2014Oilburner said:


> Preston378 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was about empty and I added a gallon and it said 4% im no genius but i though 1 gallon in a 5 gallon tank would be about 20% haha i dont think the guage system is very accurate....but you definetly dont wana run outta that stuff!!
> ...


I went almost 15,000 miles. The death countdown started at like 14,500 so i added some then


----------

